

Ask HN: Templates for Home / Dev Portal Homepage - FireBeyond

I&#x27;m trying to find something quick and extensible, bonus points for aesthetics, that could be used to set my dev machine&#x27;s homepage, and show &#x27;glorified bookmarks&#x27; to common links and projects that I need to access. Something akin to Safari&#x27;s bookmark &#x27;homepage&#x27; but more customizable.<p>Unfortunately, searching for &#x27;portal&#x27; &#x27;links&#x27; &#x27;HTML&#x27;, etc, is a needle-in-a-haystack endeavor.
======
wyldfire
how about [http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/) ?

------
bwh2
Have a look at [http://bootswatch.com](http://bootswatch.com)

